# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Новая приманка

## SDA

Пришло на мейловский ящик:

Уважаемые друзья!!!

Все из Вас звонят, куда либо по телефонам (стационарным и мобильным), а также наверно с компьютера.
Поэтому наша компания делает Вам подарок.
Звоните в 56 стран на телефоны до 31!пока! декабря 2006 года АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПЛАТНО! Из любой точки мира,
куда бы вы не поехали!
Предложение, от которого ещё не один НЕ ОТКАЗАЛСЯ!!! Связь нужна всегда, везде, и по всюду!!!
На сайте компании  вы найдете инструкцию, информацию о тарифах и сервисах нашего
международного оператора связи третьего поколения 3GVideo(GPRS,EDGE,UMTS).
А также у Вас есть возможность пользоваться самим, рекомендовать
друзьям, знакомым одним словом всем...
И получать ОТЛИЧНОЕ вознаграждение от TELME!!! это не шутка  

  www4.telme.sg                        сайт фирмы
http://use.ucoz.ru/forum/16-158-1    загляните на форум. Можете оставить там свои вопросы и отзывы.  



   номер аськи 310950859                  

P.S. Я знаю в это трудро поверить, но я хочу вам помочь, чтоб вы не тратили свои деньги,
 ведь они никогда не бывают лишними и поэтому скачивайте программу отсюда
http://login.yourmoneybiz.com/confer...hp?id=37346567 и обязательно нужно сказать что вы
  от Ивана из Новосибирска и тогда вам все объяснят подробно и отчетливо(в программу заходить в 21.00 по московскому времени), если вдург что-то не
  получается тогда пишите мне обязательно объясню, используйте программу десскол все только для
   вашего общения, никто не хочет никого обманывать поймите пожалуйста меня.

P.S.  программу на наличие трояна не проверял, но коллеги хелперы думаю скажут, что за зверек в ней сидит.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hareman

В корне не согласен с вышеприведенной статьей. Если у человека, который это написал куриные мозги, то я пойму. 
Во первых компания Telme официальная компания, которая занимается IP телефонией и не только. 3G  3Gvideo. Видеозвонки с мобильных телефонов и многое многое другое. И писать по поводу вируса в программах, которые были представлены на форуме. Это бездарность и неблагодарное дело. 
Мой совет - зайди на сайт компании и посмотри что к чему. 
К сведению - в Москве 9 - 10 декабря состоиться международное событие компании.  Если кому интересно попасть туда, обращайтесь.
Компания Telme вышла на мировой рынок с уникальным торговым предложением. Это продукт завтрашнего дня. 
Наши сотовые операторы в России только начинают шевелиться, а у нас уже есть видеозвонки!!!!
Надеюсь, что впредь не будет такого неграмотного SDM  или как там его..... кто написал статью про вирусы... Жаль таких людей....

----------


## pig

Мораль - не рекламируйте себя спамерскими методами. Антиреклама получается. Я бы тоже от такого письма шуганулся.

P.S. А текст письма по форме - классическая лохозамануха.

----------


## SDA

Этот Telme - сетевой маркетинг для лохов, обычная система купи пакет и стань партнером(мембером) -  Team Member    - Член команды, клиент со скидкой- 35$,   Partner Kit    -   вход в бизнес- 200 $, op Partner Kit    - начать создавать бизнес -600 $,  Team Builder Kit   -  для тех кто хочет построить команду -1000$ В общем по технологиям завлечения ничем не отличается от печально известного гербалайфа, принцип один и тот же для всех сетевых маркетингов, ну естественно со своими особенностями - интернет,VoIP и мобильная связь.
..... Вне зависимости от того когда вы присоединились к    Telme, ваша структура - это люди, которые вас пригласили и те, кто был привлечен вами! Это просто потрясающе! И вся ваша структура работает на вас - бизнес основан на командной взаимопомощи, которая приносит выгоду ВСЕМ! (поэтому    Telme вправе называть всех ваших наставников - вашими спонсорами). Кто-то в вашей структуре пользуется услугами недорогой связи    Telme, кто-то предлагает эту возможность другим. Связь нужна везде и всегда, тем более по таким низким тарифам!

В управление бизнесом Вам предоставляется полноценный виртуальный бизнес-центр, со всеми потрясающими возможностями управления своей структурой - у каждого зарегистрированного пользователя Telme будет своя личная страничка в Интернет....  "ловись рыбка большая и маленькая"

----------


## hareman

SDA - мне жаль тебя. Ты умер для жизни..   Запомни. Или ты имеешь сеть, или сеть имеет тебя!!!!!!!
Ты и сейчас живешь в сети. В сети магазинов АШАН, КОПЕЙКИ  и т.д.
А поливать грязью компании которые дают возможность роста в бизнесе телекоммуникаций.... жалкое дело. 
Тебе нравится Биллайн или МТС. Твое право. А мне нравится Telme.  И теперь я не адумываясь могу звонить своим друзьям в разные города России и за рубеж и говорить сколько хочу. А в Биллайне или МТС я не могу говорить долго и часто.   
Не хочешь заниматься бизнесом. Твое право. 
С тобой или без тебя, технологии наши  уже впереди. И ими уже пользуются во многих странах. Включая нашу Россиию. 
Только я в отличии от тебя  буду  очень в выгодном положении.....

----------


## Flooder

SDA скажите мне, Вы работали в Telme? А кто-нибудь из ваших знакомых?
*Если да, то возможно сетевой маркетинг не для Вас/них. Но это не повод публично ругать компанию и тех кто ее рекламирует (не могу рассматривать Ваше сообщение как пример спама). Реклама у нас в стране (да и везде) одно из основных двигателей торговли=>двигатель прибыли.
*А если ни Вы ни ваши знакомые не работали в Telme, то сия тема вообще не имеет смысла. Те кто посещают этот или похожие форумы, знают такие обманки давно. А кто не посещает, тем 2 слова:
*ЛЕС ТАМ -------------------->*

----------


## Exxx

Разрешите вмешаться в вашу дискуссию. И уточнить для себя несколько моментов. Так просто, для расширения кругозора.



> Во первых компания Telme официальная компания, которая занимается IP телефонией и не только


Во-первых, что значит "официальная компания"? Если имеется ввиду то, что компания зарегистрирована на территории РФ и имеет лицензии на соответствующие виды деятельности, то это (как показывает печальная Российская действительность) абсолютно ничего не говорит о её благонадёжности, как для клиентов, так и для её собственных сотрудников.




> К сведению - в Москве 9 - 10 декабря состоиться международное событие компании. Если кому интересно попасть туда, обращайтесь.


Ну вообще-то навряд ли, но возможно если Вы точнее изложите что же такое, это самое "международное событие" кто-нибудь и заинтересуется.




> Компания Telme вышла на мировой рынок с уникальным торговым предложением. Это продукт завтрашнего дня.


Звучит конечно умопомрачительно. Но не совсем ясно, откуда же она вышла с этим самым предложением? Дело в том, что на сайте компании не представляется возможным узнать что либо конкретное о компании. Я конечно не проводил бессонных ночей за изучением всех страничек и ссылок на официальных сайтах, но то что попало под руку оказалось либо нерабочими ссылками на некие публикации в прессе, либо такими же ссылками на страницы с иероглифами. Возможно всё дело в том, что компания слишком занята рассказами о светлом будущем и у неё не остаётся время на настоящее.




> А поливать грязью компании которые дают возможность роста в бизнесе телекоммуникаций.... жалкое дело.


Тут вопрос совсем простой, кому они дают эту возможность? И сколько таких счастливчиков уже достигло вершин телекоммуникационного бизнеса?




> С тобой или без тебя, технологии наши уже впереди. И ими уже пользуются во многих странах. Включая нашу Россиию.


Ого! Похоже на угрозу  :lol:  Флаг Вам в руки.




> А что? Не спам что? А я вот считаю спам и никому не надо. Только вот мне за это по шее будет, а Вам, за точно такие же действия, почет и слава......обидно и несправедливо.
> Жду бана!!!!!!!!!!


Я возможно немного не в теме Вашего конфликта с SDA, но не могли бы вы, тем не менее, излагать свои мысли яснее.
Ну и подытоживая, хотелось бы обратить внимание на Вашу (hareman, Flooder) манеру общения, которая, за исключением первой половины первого поста haremana, больше присуща недалёким (мягко говоря) людям, нежели воротилам телекоммуникационного бизнеса.

П.С. Да! И чуть не забыл спросить самое главное. 
А Вы то сами, господа, каких вершин в телекоммуникационном бизнесе уже добились?

----------


## Flooder

Пока еще без бана)))
Мне кажется проще было просто процитировать сообщение и в конце приписать: http://www.eserv.ru/. Ни спора не было бы, ни распри...ИМХО.

----------


## ed13

Ничего супер-пупер нового и никаких "продуктов завтрашнего дня" Telme не предлагает... Стандартная VoIP-телефония, даже протокол сперт... А что касается пирамидных методов продвижения, так сегодня даже последний лох знает, что эти методы используются ТОЛЬКО для распространения тех товаров, которые иным способом продать невозможно ибо спроса на них нет... Так что энтузиастам лучше помолчать в тряпочку...
Кстати, специально для Flooder: для того, чтобы отличить дерьмо, совершенно необязательно его пробовать на вкус, достаточно запах услышать... А в этом случае запах весьма характерный...

----------


## orvman

Не, ребята, я пацталом уже. 

А вот это меня убило галавой ап стену: 


> _www4.telme.sg сайт фирмы
> _http://use.ucoz.ru/forum/16-158-1 загляните на форум.


 Не а че, прикольные адреса серверов у так называемой: "Компания Telme вышла на мировой рынок с уникальным торговым предложением. Это продукт завтрашнего дня". Да, действительно "мировой рынок", ну а сервера видать специальна такие - типа "межгалактическая связь" будет. Или может я тоже "умер для жизни..".

P.S. 5 баллов. Пишите ищо.

----------


## anton_dr

> тем 2 слова:
> *ЛЕС ТАМ -------------------->*





> Пока еще без бана)))


До бана, отправляющего вас в Бобруйский лес осталось совсем немного...

----------


## orvman

*anton_dr* не нада бан. Пусть камрады пишут ищо. Мой моск уже и так теч дал. До часа Х ищо нескалька их постов асталась.
Я требую прадалжения.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Не важно какая компания, что она делает и какие услуги предоставляет! Спам всегда остается спамом ! И должен быть удален!!! Мое мнение такое что на данном форуме не должно быть подобных дискуссий на тему сетевого маркетинга или чегонить подобного...для этого есть форумы этих компаний и не стоит забывать уважаемые что мы сдесь собираемся не для этого! И не приятно что уважаемые нами люди начинают сдесь устраивать баталии!  А тема яйца выеденного не стоит! ИМХО!!!

----------


## RiC

> о-первых, что значит "официальная компания"? Если имеется ввиду то, что компания зарегистрирована на территории РФ и имеет лицензии на соответствующие виды деятельности


Ничего она не имеет, кроме нарушений российского законодательства - предлагаемое оборудование не сертифицированно, сама технология нарушает закон о связи принятый в этом году.

----------


## Iceman

Видимо, народ стал забывать МММ...
Эх, весёлое было время... :-))

----------


## Soundly

Я Вам вот что скажу! Компания не имеет никаких прав распространяться в нашей стране, набираются некомпетентные люди которые не могут дать понять человеку что это такое и какие приемущества оно дает, очень плохо организована схема работы но....  она набирает уже сегодня такие обороты, что вы не понимаете о чем говорите. Сегодня вы не стали ее партнерами, завтра вы станете ее клиентами. И есть такие люди которые все равно вдолбят в головы русского народа, что это для него даст, и эти люди сделают такие деньги что им больше не о чем будет беспокоится, а все благодаря тому что они первые, а те кто посмеялся над ними, возможно и не пожалеют, а все равно будут твердить, что завтра вся ваша шаражка развалится к чертовой матери, только их уже никто не будет слушать!

----------


## Soundly

Если человек вдобавок обладает некоторыми навыками и приемами, то он продаст даже снег эскимосам, при обильном снегопаде, и таких людей все больше в компании с каждым днем! А тем кто только и может что обсирать все вокруг себя дорога в --------> лес.

----------


## pig

И когда шарага таки развалится к чёртовой бабушке, все, как обычно, кинутся рубить головы тем, кто об этом предупреждал с самого начала.
"Но ясновидцев, впрочем, как и очевидцев, во все века сжигали люди на кострах" (c) Владимир Высоцкий

----------


## Geser

> и эти люди сделают такие деньги что им больше не о чем будет беспокоится


Будет. Как скрыться от интерпола  :Smiley:

----------


## Soundly

до чего же народ у нас зашуганый... печально  :Smiley: )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Soundly

вам на себя со стороны не смешно смотреть?... закройте уже эту тему. Пустой разговор!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> вам на себя со стороны не смешно смотреть?... закройте уже эту тему. Пустой разговор!


Зачем? Ты с компанией нам банеры крутишь  :Wink:

----------


## Iceman

> до чего же народ у нас зашуганый... печально )))))))))))))))))))))


Скорее, поумневший :Smiley:  
надо иметь абсолютно плоский мозг, чтобы вот так вот быстро бежать отдавать свои деньги :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

ОСНОВНАЯ ЦЕЛЬ ЭТОГО БИЗНЕСА - ПРОДАТЬ ТОВАР ЛЮБЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ. В том числе путем завлечения человека в этот бизнес, якобы для того, чтобы помочь ему заработать денег. Каждый думает только о себе. Так было, есть и будет. Семинары, папки, каталоги, книжки, кассеты, якобы нужные для развития личности человека.
Что самое интересное, на семинарах вам любой человек расскажет про то как успешно развивается его бизнес, что он очень богат, что он счастлив.....Полная чушь. На это попадается очень много людей, психология....Раз он богат, значит и я смогу, и у меня получится, чем я хуже? Да ни чем, просто на самом деле этот человек компостирует мозги. Ну скажите, вот если у вас есть тысячи баксов, вы бы стали всем рассказывать как вы их заработали, какими способами вы пользовались? Не думаю.Основной мотив для завлечения — возможность зарабатывать большие деньги без больших трудозатрат!
Это с человеческой точки зрения.
С стороны экономики, это игра на гране фола - уход от налогов, акцизов, сборов... Не сомневаюсь, что в случае "шухера" официальные представители просто напросто кинут своих дистрибьюторов.
Так, что это своего рода мошенничество, только высокоинтелектуальное, плюс в моем случае с применением спамерских технологий.
Кстати кому интересно может почитать отношение российских страховщиков к многоуровневому маркетингу в продажах страховых услуг
людей более чем, компетентных, своими деньгами отвечающими за чужие риски и поэтому их просчитывающими
http://reglament.net/ins/prod/2006/1/statya.htm

----------


## MOCT

> я уссыкаюсь...


главное себя не забрызгай, а то больше никто эту телми не купит  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego1st

А чё тема ещё не в юморе, сижу улыбаюсь по самые уши=))

----------


## MOCT

> А чё тема ещё не в юморе, сижу улыбаюсь по самые уши=))


да тут плакать надо. с таким апломбом материал подается...
"безумству храбрых поем мы песню".

p.s. посмотрел я сайт их, впечатление ужасное - куча грамматических ошибок. сразу видно, что крутая и крупная компания. орлы мух не ловят, им некогда обращать внимание на какие-то там ошибки, ведь у них на горизонте маячит мировое превосходство.

----------


## Exxx

Вчера ночью состоялось у меня общение (через ЛС на форуме) с... сотрудником(?) этой чудесной шараги. На любые вопросы получал в ответ что-то типа: "Это очень круто, это не кидалово, можно срубить кучу денег, это не развод"  :Cheesy:  
После чего мне предложили посетить некое "международное мероприятие" которое должно пройти в скором времени в Москве, но даже за это предложили заплатить немножко денег  :Grin:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

В принципе тему можно считать закрытой... А Вам Soundly не рекомендую смеятся над народом которые высказываются против этой компании у каждого из нас есть право на свое мнение не зависимо от возраста,пола и вероисповедания! Почему не рекомендую ... сейчас поясню... на этом форум ходят много кого большая часть постоянных посетителей специалисты в областе IT безопасности администраторы программеры.... Ни задумавались что посмеявшись здесь единожды вы будучи партнером этой восхваляемой компании имея деньги скрываясь от интерпола...как замечательно подметил GESER. Сами можете стать мишенью и денюжги могут от вас не только постоянно уплывать но и вообще уплыть....а так же попутно угодить в интерпол не без помощи :Wink:  Не стоит забывать что все что придумал человек другой может обойти и я знаю так же что человек умеющий защищать системы может их и вскрывать... и на этом форуме эти люди есть....! Так что уважаемый если Вас вдруг ктото обворует и сдаст в интерпол я честно скажу что не буду осуждать тех людей кто это сделает... ИМХО!

----------


## orvman

> ОСНОВНАЯ ЦЕЛЬ ЭТОГО БИЗНЕСА - ПРОДАТЬ ТОВАР ЛЮБЫМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ.


 Да, кстати, в довесок. Не хотел, но видимо придется:



> *С П И Ч*
> Здравствуйте! Сегодня жителей вашего района поздравляем и вручаем поздравительные наборы на оценку качества, магазинную стоимость уже оплатило наше руководство! 7 семей поздравили вы у нас 8 -ые так завитее всех своих домашних будем поздравлять!
> 1.	Великолепный чайник 2 в 1. Утром вскипятите, в обед пьете горячий чай. 
>     1 890 рублей ОПЛАЧЕНО. ПОЗДРОВЛЯЮ!
> 2.	Замечательный кухонный комбайн – помощник на Вашей кухне – 1 250 рублей. ОПЛАЧЕНО. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
> 3.	Набор контейнеров для микроволновой печи и духовки – 1 110 рублей. ОПЛАЧЕНО. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
> 4.	Уникальный фильтр «Живая вода». Будите пить не только чистую, но и полезную воду – 3 120 рублей. Цена не для вас. ОПЛАЧЕНО, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
> 5.	Замечательный набор ножей из высоколегированной датской стали – 1 590 рублей. ОПЛАЧЕНО. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!
> 6.	Мечта любой хозяйки – утюг с новинкой года со встроенной евро химчисткой – 3 510 рублей. ОПЛАЧЕНО. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!  
> ...


 И всё это - есть реальность.

*MOCT*



> посмотрел я сайт их, впечатление ужасное - куча грамматических ошибок. сразу видно, что крутая и крупная компания.


 На сами адреса серверов глянь. Крутая компания. Я вот тоже заведу себе когда-нибудь, когда вырасту такой: www123498567.fiveballov.com.gov.fsb.chita.ru + форум для особо одаренных клиентов, а пока я еще маленький. Нееее стоп, я же умер уже, как и *SDA*, видать в будущей жизни, когда я стану кошкой  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:  



> В принципе тему можно считать закрытой...


Пусть камрады ответят. Всё-таки прикол - есть прикол, но мнение других тоже нужно выслушать.

----------


## hareman

Смеюсь, когда читаю такие глупости  малолеток!!!!!
Ребяа, если Вам нравится Биллайин или МТС или Мегафон. Ваше право.... 
Мне лично очень нравиться звонить по тарифам Telme с мобильного и экономить на 80 % своих звонков. т.к. за сотовую связь, в связи с повышением тарифов, я запарился траить бабки...
IP телефония. Да.  Только ни одна компания не дает вам возможности зарабатывать. И не мало..... 
Кароче, звоните со своего Биллайна и радуйтесь. Если Вам нравятся их грабительские тарифы. А когда у Биллайна будет видео звонок, и Вы сами же будете ими польоваться, вот тогда я посмотрю, какие  у вас будут тарифы.......

----------


## Iceman

> Смеюсь, когда читаю такие глупости  малолеток!!!!!
> Ребяа, если Вам нравится Биллайин или МТС или Мегафон. Ваше право.... 
> Мне лично очень нравиться звонить по тарифам Telme с мобильного и экономить на 80 % своих звонков. т.к. за сотовую связь, в связи с повышением тарифов, я запарился траить бабки...
> IP телефония. Да.  Только ни одна компания не дает вам возможности зарабатывать. И не мало..... 
> Кароче, звоните со своего Биллайна и радуйтесь. Если Вам нравятся их грабительские тарифы. А когда у Биллайна будет видео звонок, и Вы сами же будете ими польоваться, вот тогда я посмотрю, какие  у вас будут тарифы.......


Я плакаль :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## MOCT

> Смеюсь, когда читаю такие глупости  малолеток!!!!!
> Ребяа, если Вам нравится Биллайин или МТС или Мегафон. Ваше право.... 
> Мне лично очень нравиться звонить по тарифам Telme с мобильного и экономить на 80 % своих звонков. т.к. за сотовую связь, в связи с повышением тарифов, я запарился траить бабки...
> IP телефония. Да.  Только ни одна компания не дает вам возможности зарабатывать. И не мало..... 
> Кароче, звоните со своего Биллайна и радуйтесь. Если Вам нравятся их грабительские тарифы. А когда у Биллайна будет видео звонок, и Вы сами же будете ими польоваться, вот тогда я посмотрю, какие  у вас будут тарифы.......


Уважаемый дедушка! Я прекрасно понимаю, что все молодые годы были потрачены на раскрутку (или раскурку?) телми, но можно было для разнообразия и русский язык выучить. А то сразу становится понятен уровень тех, кто переводил сайт телми на русский, а теперь рекламирует его через спам (и на форумах тоже). И правда - зачем ходить в школу? Еще Фонвизин говорил (Вы конечно извините, что я такие незнакомые для Вас, дедушка, фамилии употребляю): "зачем учить географию, если есть извозчик?" .
С нетерпением ждем фотографий Вашего особняка, который Вы заработали в телми денно и нощно (особенно нощно) отвечая на письма глупых малолеток на форумах. На худой конец (если особняк настолько большой, что не влезает в фотоаппарат) сгодится и фотография маленькой машинки. Но тоже заработанной в телми.

----------


## MOCT

Из писем в редакцию:



> Рассмешил 
> 
> Если ы админ этого форума.... то ты просто жалкий плебей.... А я далеко не дедушка. Просто прикольно тут таких детишек на место стваить. А сайт перевен нормально..... Просто твой умишко не вмешает всего что там написано......


 :lol:

----------


## Flooder

Какие все умные, опытные и свеждущие!!!! Видать уже не 1 раз Вы, дорогие форумчане, попадались на подобные уловки. Да ладно Вам отрицать-то :Smiley:  . Наверняка каждого из нас хоть раз в жизни обманули по-крупному. И что теперь? Вспоминать пословицу: обжегшись на молоке - дуешь на воду? ИМХО глупо. Кто не рискует, тот не пьет шампанского!!! А спам, это неоднократно полученное сообщение, не несущее полезной информации. Поправьте если ошибаюсь.

----------


## hareman

А МОСТ  еще ко всему же и трус ..... Личные сообщения выводить на всеобщее обозрение. Ниже поступков еще не видел... Жаль мне вас, жаль.....   сударь!!!!

----------


## Exxx

> Видать уже не 1 раз Вы, дорогие форумчане, попадались на подобные уловки. Да ладно Вам отрицать-то . Наверняка каждого из нас хоть раз в жизни обманули по-крупному. И что теперь?


Честно говоря не знаю "что". Но мне кажется попадать повторно на деньги, ради если и сущетвующего, то мизерного шанса слегка заработать - не самый очевидный ответ на ваш вопрос.




> Вспоминать пословицу: обжегшись на молоке - дуешь на воду? ИМХО глупо.


Ну так вперёд на покорение вершин телекоммуникационного бизнеса! Почему же вы ещё не там? Напомню, вчера в личной переписки, вы сами заявили мне, что в этой шараге не работаете и даже не уверены что это не кидалово. Якобы у вас просто знакомый работает и неплохо зарабатывает. У вас раздвоение личности?  :Cheesy:  




> Кто не рискует, тот не пьет шампанского!!!


"Кто не рискует - тот пьет водку на могиле тех, кто хотел пить шампанское."




> Личные сообщения выводить на всеобщее обозрение. Ниже поступков еще не видел...


Вам действительно нереально везёт в жизни  :Smiley:  Вам обоим  :Wink:

----------


## IgorA

> Какие все умные, опытные и свеждущие!!!! Видать уже не 1 раз Вы, дорогие форумчане, попадались на подобные уловки.


Местные то как раз на такой развод и не ведутся, это исключительно свойство *Бабруйск'ого* ума

----------


## Arkadiy

Бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке!!! И это знает каждый, вокруг нас капиталистический мир, никто не будет упускать своей выгоды, это даже ребёнку понятно! Конечно цены на товары и услуги постепенно опускаются, конкуренция, но не такими же прыжками. Так что лучше подождать, пока цены у настоящих, надёжных продавцов упадут, и они будут падать. Так что зачем рисковать? Лучше сеница(деньги) в руках, чем журавль в небе(деньги улетели)

----------


## Flooder

Задолбало спорить ни о чем. Кому-то что-то вбивать в голову. Не хотите, боитесь, остерегаетесь - пожалуйста. А главное народу то набежало!!! Ооо, нахаляву народ обо..ать можно!!!! Вы б ченить дельное сказали.
А выносить личные сообщения на всеобщее обозрение и прочтение - низко.
В партии, союзы и дерьмо предпочитаю не вступать. Однако в вашу грязь вляпаться пришлось. Всем кто уссывался над нами - не забрызгайтесь, дорогие вы наши.
Кто не уссывался - молодцы, хорошие затычки стоят.
Прощевайте, Великие Форумчане.

----------


## MOCT

> А МОСТ  еще ко всему же и трус ..... Личные сообщения выводить на всеобщее обозрение. Ниже поступков еще не видел... Жаль мне вас, жаль.....   сударь!!!!


Трус это тот, кто боится обозвать при всех человека "жалким плебеем" и "детишками". Конечно, проще и безопаснее нагадить в привате. Хотя, за "жалкого плебея" можно словить по мордасам и в реале, поскольку за базар надо отвечать.  :029:  

p.s. Мой приват - это мое личное дело, и где хочу, там я его и буду публиковать. Недовольные могут подать на меня в суд  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> Видать уже не 1 раз Вы, дорогие форумчане, попадались на подобные уловки.


Т.е. сами признаете, что весь ваш проект - это уловка?!




> А спам, это неоднократно полученное сообщение, не несущее полезной информации. Поправьте если ошибаюсь.


СПАМ - это растиражированное сообщение рекламного характера, не заказанное получателем.




> Задолбало спорить ни о чем. Кому-то что-то вбивать в голову. 
> ...
> Вы б ченить дельное сказали.


А не надо спорить и вбивать. Дайте конкретные факты, примеры, убедите народ. А то разбрызгивание слюны в превосходной степени ни к чему не приводит. Сравнили бы цены на звонки с другими операторами, стоимость оборудования, удобство использования - и никаких вопросов и претензий не возникло бы. Однако, никакой фактуры нет, а значит весь проект - большой мыльный шар. И весь ваш флуд на форуме - попытка защитить этот шар от большого пшика.




> Всем кто уссывался над нами - не забрызгайтесь, дорогие вы наши.
> Кто не уссывался - молодцы, хорошие затычки стоят.


Не забывайте свою проверять.

----------


## pig

> значит весь проект - большой мыльный шар. И весь ваш флуд на форуме - попытка защитить этот шар от большого пшика.


Пшик - это по-нашему. А у M&M's нет проблем-с.

----------


## SDA

Пожизненный бан флудерасту  :Stop:  Он и еже сними сделали "отличную" рекламу Telme и всем сетевым маркетингам, вернее сказать антирекламу, теперь им нечего делать на нашем форуме.
P.S. всетаки полезный раздел форума - мошейничества в сети!  :300:

----------


## NickGolovko

Хорррошая тема.  :Cheesy:  Мне понравилось.  :Cheesy:  Особенно про "грабительские тарифы" Билайна, у которого нулей без единиц в тарифах больше, чем у любого другого оператора  :Cheesy:

----------


## hareman

Да, нулей  ....... 000000000000     ха ха.....   Особенно при звонках за пределы  Москвы...  Кароче, ребятки. Каждый пусть занимается своим делом..... Хватит спорить... у каждого в жизни свое мнение. Сколько людей, столько и мнений.

----------


## Ego1st

не тема точно на 5+, вообще третий раз перечитываю и третий раз сижу ржу.. 
билайн это вообще нечто=))

----------


## Exxx

> Каждый пусть занимается своим делом..... Хватит спорить... у каждого в жизни свое мнение. Сколько людей, столько и мнений.


Вот мне тут интересно стало сравнить ваши тарифы с чем-нибудь ещё. Под рукой оказался skype и ещё одна, разрекламированая в Москве контора (Арктeл). Вот что получилось. 
Чёрные цифры - тeлми, синие - skype, красные - арктeл.
Москва__________ 0,010 ..... (0.017) ___ [0,040]
Санкт-Петербург__ 0,010 ..... (0.017) ___ [0,025]
Россия __________ 0,045 ..... (0.039) ___ [0,050]
США ____________ 0,025 ..... (0.017) ___ [0,030]
Китай ___________ 0,025 ..... (0.017) ___ [0,030]
Австралия _______ 0,025 ..... (0.017) ___ [0,100]

А тепрь внимание вопрос! Что-же такого супер выгодного в пользование услугами тeлми? 
Откуда в вашем мозгу возникла мысль, что "Компания вышла на мировой рынок с уникальным торговым предложением. Это продукт завтрашнего дня" и тому подобную чушь?! Сколько вы выкурили, прежде чем решили что, IP телефония по вполне стандарным ценам - это какой-то прорыв на телекоммуникационном рынке?!

----------


## hareman

Ни Skyp, ни другие компании не дают тебе возможности попасть в телекоммуникационный бизнес. Звони и все......  И у них еще нет видеозвонков с мобильного телефона.   Почитай http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....6/09/29/212502
Skype не готов к выходу в мобильные сети.
Крупнейший сервис интернет-телефонии Skype пока не готов к выходу в мобильные сети, утверждает исполнительный директор компании Никлас Зеннстрем (Niklas Zennstrom). Развитию беспроводного сервиса мешают технические трудности и нехватка подходящих трубок. 
Skype работает над поддержкой ОС Symbian и других платформ, но у компании «пока нет продуктов, готовых для демонстрации, и мы не можем предоставить график их выпуска, — сказал Зеннстрем. — Когда мы начинали разрабатывать версию для мобильных телефонов, мы даже не подозревали, сколько технических проблем у нас возникнет. Их решение занимает гораздо больше времени, чем предполагалось». 
В настоящее время Skype работает лишь на некоторых мобильных устройствах с Windows Mobile, но их продажи в Европе пока довольно низкие. 
Skype, открытый в августе 2003 года, предлагает бесплатную голосовую связь между компьютерами, подключенными к интернету, и платные соединения компьютер-телефон. В прошлом году Skype был приобретен eBay за $2,6 млрд. По данным на апрель, сервис насчитывал более 100 млн. зарегистрированных абонентов, что вдвое больше, чем в сентябре прошлого года. 
Зеннстрем заявил, что Skype пытается работать с операторами сотовой связи, несмотря на то, что те опасаются серьезной конкуренции. В то же время, если для доходов от мобильной голосовой связи крупных операторов интернет-телефония представляет угрозу, небольшие провайдеры сотовой связи могут использовать Skype для успешной конкуренции с гигантами, сообщил Reuters.

----------


## Exxx

> Ни Skyp, ни другие компании не дают тебе возможности попасть в телекоммуникационный бизнес. Звони и все......  И у них еще нет видеозвонков с мобильного телефона.   Почитай http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....6/09/29/212502
> Skype не готов к выходу в мобильные сети.


Воздержусь пожалуй от комментирования "возможности попасть в телекоммуникационный бизнес"  :Wink: .

Видеозвонки - вещь, мягко говоря, непонятная, и уж точно не возможностью совершать видеозвонки руководствуются выбирая оператора.

А вот ваша информация по skype явно не единственная по этому вопросу:
http://www.upmark.ru/news.shtm?id=9015&slid=news
http://telecom.compulenta.ru/251954/?r1=rss&r2=remote
http://lenta.softodrom.ru/ap/43/n43919.shtml

----------


## SDA

А возможности попасть в телекоммуникационный бизнес уже прокоментированы (сетевой маркетинг), а остальное "все от лукавого".
P.S. "Если нету в жизни кайфа, будет кайф от герболайфа",жалко телми в рифму не идет  :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

Читаю эту ветку и удивляюсь... Уж слава богу прошло почти 18 лет с тех пор как впервые меня пытались затащить в сетевую пирамиду (небезизвестная страховая "Фортуна", 1988 год), а ничего ни в аргументах, ни в терминологии, ни в стиле общения адептов "сказочного обогащения" не меняется... Кстати, до сих пор не видел *ни одного* человека, который бы сделал на пирамидах хоть какие-то приличные конкретные деньги... За исключением верхушки, само-собой... Причем больше всего надрываются в агитации именно те, кто ни хрена заработать и не может в принципе... Ни ума, ни терпения, ни умений ни на что другое, кроме вдолбленных агиток у данных товарищей не имеется, а вот надежда заработать "бешеные бабки" никак не угаснет... Да это и понятно, как говорит народная мудрость: "Звездить - не мешки ворочать"...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Из писем в редакцию:
> Сообщение от hareman
> Рассмешил 
> 
> Если ы админ этого форума.... то ты просто жалкий плебей.... А я далеко не дедушка. Просто прикольно тут таких детишек на место стваить. А сайт перевен нормально..... Просто твой умишко не вмешает всего что там написано......


Мост я упал....еле из под стола вылез  :Smiley: вот свезло то тебе! За 2 года на форуме я о тебе ни когда, столь лесных слов таких не слышал...  :lol:  ! Ну да ладно иногда повеселится тоже неплохо,читая подобное...! Думается,что все же мы ни когда до уровня старика "hareman-a" не поднимемся. Так что придется смирится с нашей не дальновидностью...  :lol:

----------


## Dandy

Видеозвонки говорите... с мобильных телефонов говорите... ну-ну...
Приемлемое качество видеозвонка в сети мобильной связи на данный момент доступно только для сетей 3G, 3.5G (UMTS в Европе и CDMA2000 в Америке + японские аналоги). При чем не изначальных стандартов, а их доработок (HSDPA, HSUPA, 1xEV-DO, 1xEV-DV). 
А теперь, ответь мне на вопрос как видеозвонки с ммобильных будут работать в россии (принимая во внимание, что частоты для UMTS сетей до сих не веделены)...  через EDGE?  :Smiley: ))))) 
В общем с точки зрения сетей мобильной связи - развод чистой воды.
---
Alcatel 3G Mobile Radio Division

----------


## orvman

А да, слышал про такое, что в Японии вроде как работы идут насчет этого. Но объяснить с профессиональной точки зрения не мог, не разбираюсь в стандартах. В общем, *Dandy* Cпасибо Вам за профессиональный ответ. 

*Всем*, кажется инцидент исчерпан.  

А ребятам из компании с мировым именем и т.д. - могу пожелать выражаться покорректнее, не позорьтесь. Вы себя показали "во всей своей красе". 

P.S. А в общем - весело покуражились.

----------


## Iceman

ИМХО, им прямая дорога на _cells.ru . Пусть там элитарии интересуются ;-))

----------

